# Boats like Starcraft Islander



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Looking at purchasing an Islander. Does anyone have experience with this rig? Give me the breakdown, good, bad,?? Would you buy another? Also, does anyone know of a boat comparible to an Islander? Looking for a larger water trolling boat that is aluminum. Preferred outboard.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Sylvan Offshore, Crestliner Sabre, Lund Made a few in their day as well...


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been looking to upgrade myself and have looked at a few Islanders. Most have i/o and all have wood in transoms and floors. I personally would like my next aluminum boat to contain 0% wood especially if you are hanging a outboard on the transom. Starcrafts, Lunds, G3, Crestliners all use wood. Check out the aluminum boats built in Washington and Oregon. They are all heavy gauge welded aluminum boats with 0% wood and built for o/b. A sample of makes are Alumaweld, Hewes, Smokercraft, and North River. There are a couple of dealers local but I wish more retail outlets handled these makes. These boats are solidly engineered and utilize the latest techniques in building. The 20' Alumaweld Stryker with 115hp or Hewes Sportsman are my favorites. Check out the Dura-Top on the Stryker's. Let me know what you think of these makes.


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

If you are buying older, check the transom. Notorious to rotting out. North River boats are awesome aluminum boats, but are expensive.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The cost of the Alumaweld and North River are definitely out of my price range. I'm looking at $20k or less. Don't get me wrong those look sweeeeeet but it would be tough to find one within distance/price range.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have two lunds both older bought new never a problem. if you want a lund your gonna travel to get one at a good price .


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Everything I have read from people that have owned them is that they
are economical. Just remember that its still aluminum and aluminum
boats tend to bounce a little in rough water


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

all boats with wood need to be double checked for rot ,don,t care who made it, if it sits out sides get wet on the inside ,in time it,ll rot. when looking for a used boat the very first thing I,m intrested in is how its been stored. just a tarp out side is a warning sign of rot.


----------

